
Colleges Spending Millions to Deal with Sexual Misconduct Complaints - jseliger
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/30/us/colleges-beef-up-bureaucracies-to-deal-with-sexual-misconduct.html?_r=0
======
jseliger
This article reminds me of an essay I wrote: "When there are too many
administrators, which ones do _you_ fire?"
([http://jakeseliger.com/2015/10/16/when-there-are-too-many-
ad...](http://jakeseliger.com/2015/10/16/when-there-are-too-many-
administrators-which-ones-do-you-fire)). Everyone likes to decry the growth of
administrators, but very few of us (including me) have concrete plans about
which specific administrators we'd like to pare.

~~~
Turing_Machine
There are enough of them at many institutions that you could simply fire them
at random.

If research publications or course hours taught (i.e., the things that are the
actual purpose of the university) decrease after firing a particular
administrator, hire that one back.

(half-joking here, but only half...)

